# Possible clutch slipping ?



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

So, today i have noticed a bit of a strange issue that i have not been able to find any information on the forums about. Hoping that you guys can shed some light on whats happening to my car.

Basically sometimes when i am at a complete standstill and move the car in first gear it jerks with a light clunking sound (the same kind of sound that it makes when downshifting into first at low rpm). This happens when i accelerate from a standstill, relatively fast just to make the car move off the line but do not follow through with any hard acceleration.. For example i put my foot down a little heavy just for the car to move off the line quick and smoothly rather than gently creeping off a standstill, i reduce throttle slightly and it does the dodgy gear shifting move with a light jerk and clunky shift sound. Pretty much lose power for that split second as if its changing gear at low rpm.. The strange thing is that there is no gear being changed, it happens like 2 seconds after i move and begin to hit 1500-2000rpm.. After that it switches into second smooth as butter and transmission feels fantastic overall.. I drove around in first gear during slow moving traffic and just gave it a little test through the rpm in first gear and there doesn't seem to be any problem, jerking or bunny hopping/lurching.. Only when i accelerate from a standstill in that particular way :s Dont think ive experience the issue in manual, only it auto so far..

Easiest way to describe is when moving a bit fast from standstill but then very slightly decreasing throttle or maintaing light throttle, the clutch goes down and then backup again.. Thats what it feels like

Also i would like to add that I experienced this rarely before and it happened twice tonight.. Twice it has happened when pulling into my driveway which is on an incline.. Thats where i would release the brake quick and give it some gas (to prevent it rolling back due to the weight/gravity) but would not follow through and accelerate hard as i want to drive it slowly up to the parking spot.

Any ideas whats going on..? I was a bit concerned because it feels like the clutch is slipping or something for a second.. I hope its no serious problem as ive only had the car for about 4 months and do not abuse it :nervous:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Clutch relearn needed maybe


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Ja5on said:


> Clutch relearn needed maybe


Can't do any harm and a good place to start.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Hashlak said:


> Thats where i would release the brake quick and give it some gas (to prevent it rolling back due to the weight/gravity) but would not follow through and accelerate hard as i want to drive it slowly up to the parking spot.


Do you know that if you press and hold the brake pedal (hard) it gives you a few seconds with the brake still on so that you don't have to do the fancy footwork?

To your other point, the clutch will always allow some slip as part of the anti-stall feature. I think your driving style might need a bit of refinement.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

+1 for a clutch learn
When was the transmission last serviced?
What fluid was used?
What transmission temp was the last clutch learn carried out at?
What temp is the current issue occurring at, or always there?
...few variables there for you


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

How or where can i get a clutch re-learn done ..? Can my dealership do it if i have the ecutek map + stage 1..? Car is still under warranty..



TAZZMAXX said:


> Do you know that if you press and hold the brake pedal (hard) it gives you a few seconds with the brake still on so that you don't have to do the fancy footwork?
> 
> To your other point, the clutch will always allow some slip as part of the anti-stall feature. I think your driving style might need a bit of refinement.


Yea i know it has the auto brake holding feature but i guess its just a habit.. Will try to perfect my driving style although i still think its not all down to that as this never happened before :s.. Only recently have noticed it..



ACspeedtech said:


> +1 for a clutch learn
> When was the transmission last serviced?
> What fluid was used?
> What transmission temp was the last clutch learn carried out at?
> ...


1) Not entirely sure when the transmission itself was serviced, however i have just done my 18 month service from Sly at Kaizer motors last week.. I do not know if he carried out a clutch re-learn, didnt seem like it as i was there and did not see him doing anything with an access port in the car.. I will call him and ask thought just to make sure..

2) The OEM fluid was used due to the fact that the car still has warranty..

3) I have no clue what temp clutch learn was done at as i have not done this before..

4) This has usually happened at regular running temps (around 80+)

Thanks,
Hashlak


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

If you have a Pro Ecu cable you can do a clutch learn yourself, it's a pretty simple operation using a laptop and the cable. If you don't have a cable give an indication where you live, there is bound to be a member on here who will do it for you.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Barry..

I live near Watford/Herts area - North London basically.. If anyone is nearby or even a bit further out who has a Pro Ecu cable i would be very very grateful if you could help me do the clutch learn


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

If you can't get anybody more local I could come down from MK with my cable. Stick a thread up asking for anybody in the Watford/Herts area who has a Pro Ecu cable.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

barry P. said:


> If you can't get anybody more local I could come down from MK with my cable. Stick a thread up asking for anybody in the Watford/Herts area who has a Pro Ecu cable.


Ah thanks mate.. Where is MK ? Milton Keynes ? I can always pop down there if it makes it easier bro ?


----------

